# Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..



## Aquarienfisch (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe user,

Ich wollte mal generell in die Runde fragen wie, dass bei euch so war bzw ist...

Hin und wieder wenn ich im Angelladen fallen mir diese scheuen Lebewesen auf, die verträumt durch den Laden schlappen und sich fragen, was mach ich eigentlich hier? Sich nicht trauen etwas anzufassen, könnte ja gefährlich sein... und zudem noch Kontaktscheu sind.. Verstärkt trifft diese Lebensform zwischen Dez. und Feb. an..
Es geht um diejenigen die frisch den Angelschein gemacht haben und nicht so recht wissen wie wo was?
Da ich durch Bekannte erfahrene Angler zu diesem Sport gekommen bin, blieb ich von diesem Unannehmlichkeiten verschont hatte immer jemanden den ich fragen konnte und bin hervorragend in das Verhalten im Tacklestore eingeführt worden..
Wollte jetzt eigentlich wissen wie das bei euch so war bzw ist? Für mich ist es wie im Supermarkt einkaufen, was ganz normales und wenn ich doch mal etwas nicht weis oder unschlüssig bin frage ich ganz einfach nach.

Möchte damit niemanden demütigen oder ähnliches, sollte eher ein Aufruf an diejenigen sein die sich, ich sage mal im shop nicht so wohl fühlen. Schau euch die Dinge an nehmt sie in die Hand, nur so bekommt man ein gefühl für die Materie und wenn Fragen habt, sprecht jemanden an und wartet nicht bis ihr angesprochen werdet =D
ICh habe die Anglergemeinde als sehr aufgeschlossen und Hilfsbereit erlebt und ich wird wegen Unwissenheit niemand auslachen oder ähnliches..
Auch am Gewässer keine Scheu vor anderen 

weiterhin Viel Spaß und Petri Heil 

MfG Auqarienfisch


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Na ja, ich grabbel auch nicht alles an. Vielleicht gehören ja gerade die, die alles angrabbeln und tausend fragen stellen, zur Spezies der Newbies. 
Und im Übrigen, weiß ich es eher zu schätzen, wenn der Höker nicht gleich angerannt kommt, um mir was aufzuquatschen. 
An manchen Tagen, lauf ich bestimmt genauso durch den Laden, wie von Dir beschrieben. Einfach mal schauen......so wie unsere Damen gerne Schaufenster gucken, ohne was zu kaufen. 
Und dabei noch andere Kunden beobachten? Ne, dafür hab ich nun wirklich keine Zeit. Oder ich bin einfach zu verträumt.....


----------



## Bassattack (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich glaube das liegt auch daran das Viele Angler genau wissen was Sie brauchen ,ein Spinnfischer der schon zig tausende Wobbler Zuhause hat brauch den Wobbler nicht in die Hand nehmen ,die meisten suchen bestimmte Farbmuster ,ich würde auch behaupten das die Newcomer in der Welt der Angler, mehr am gruschen sind als die alten Füchse unter uns Anglern |supergri

Gruß Mario


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Also ich hab damals n Vorbereitungskurs mitgemacht und da haben wir uns einen Samstag in dem Angelshop des Vertrauens des Lehrgangsleiters getroffen.
Unser Leiter und der Tackledealer haben sich den ganzen Tag für uns Zeit genommen und uns beraten.

Gut ich wusste halbwegs was ich wollte und hab das dann auch bekommen und hab heute noch Freude an dem Gerät.
Später in der Prüfung war auch genau der Ladenbesitzer mein Prüfer. 

Und auch heute geh ich noch in den Laden, bekomm beste Beratung, wenn ich sie wünsche und halt auch gern mal einen Plausch mit dem Ladenbesitzer oder glotz nur rum.
Aber ihr kennt das mit dem Glotzen, irgendwas geht ja immer mit 

Hat auch immer nen guten Tip parat und ne gute Empfehlung für einen Wobbler oder anderen Kunstköder.
Meist hat er den selber schon erfolgreich gefischt.
Und bisher hat auch jede Empfehlung gefangen.

Ich finde so eine Beziehung zu einem Ladenbesitzer unbezahlbar. Aber nur sprechenden Leuten kann geholfen werden.
Natürlich wird gern mal einem Neuling auch n Ladenhüter angedreht, aber wenn man n guten Dealer findet, berät der auch gern und gut. Der Kunde soll ja im besten Fall wieder kommen.

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Mir tun Leute, die unvorbereitet, also ohne genau zu wissen was sie brauchen ein "Fachgeschäft" betreten, nur Leid. Die sind nur Opfer und werden entweder mit vollkommen ungeeigneten Gerätschaften, oder Ladenhütern das Geschäft verlassen!
Die Beratung ist in der Regel bescheiden, es wird da zwar Ausnahmen geben, aber ich halte es für unabdingbar sich schon im Vorfeld kundig zu machen, wie hier im AB beispielsweise.
Ich empfehle sogar, bevor man sich auf den Weg in ein Geschäft macht, zunächst mal dort anzurufen um zu hinterfragen, ob Rute X oder Rolle x überhaupt vorhanden ist, b.z.w. mögliche Alternativen.
Besonders negative Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Ketten wie F.P. gemacht, dort arbeiten unterbezahlte "Fachverkäufer", die meiner Meinung nach genauso gut auch Brötchen verkaufen könnten.
Wer glaubt dort gut beraten zu werden ist naiv, oder ein Traumtänzer!
Wobei Beratung und Service doch eigentlich für den Einzelhandel eine Möglichkeit wäre gegenüber dem Onlinehandel zu punkten, wird diese Chance zumeist vertan!
Also mein Rat, besonders an Angelanfänger, nehmt entweder jemanden Sachkundigen mit zum Kauf, oder/und vorher selbst sachkundig machen und sich entsprechend informieren.
Dabei ist das I-net sicher auch besser geeignet, als die Werbeverlautbarungs-Angelpresse!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> .., dort arbeiten unterbezahlte "Fachverkäufer", die meiner Meinung nach genauso gut auch Brötchen verkaufen könnten....



....verkaufen sollten....


----------



## volkerm (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich habe anfangs das Zeug gekauft- oder ähnliches- welches meine "Mentoren" fischten. War auch okay- damals. Mit mehr Erfahrung wandelt sich das- man merkt, wo was nicht gut ist. Als alter Sack kaufe ich nur noch online- weil ich weiss, was ich brauche.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



> aber wenn man n guten Dealer findet, berät der auch gern und gut. Der Kunde soll ja im besten Fall wieder kommen.


@hanzz
Das sind dann aber auch Geschäfte, die sich längerfristig am Markt halten!
Was du da beschreibst, möchte ich auch mal erleben, wird aber leider nur die bekannte Ausnahme von der Regel sein!
Bei mir am Gewässer hat gerade wieder einer zugemacht, nach nur drei Jahren. Natürlich wurde kräftig übers I-net geschimpft, aber ohne sich mal an die eigene Nase zu fassen.
Wenn dessen Registrierkasse bei 50,55€ aufhörte zu rechnen, dann wurde auch 50,55€ gezahlt und nicht etwa abgerundet!
Ich habe dort nur Kleinteile gekauft, diese aber zu unverschämten Preisen.
Die Krönung war mal ein fadenscheiniger Release Clip aus Plastik, für ca. 16€.
Meiner war mir kaputt gegangen und daher musste ich diesen notgedrungen kaufen, um nicht wieder nach Hause fahren zu müssen.
Als ich dann wieder am Gewässer ankam, musste ich feststellen, dass dieser nicht mal richtig funktionierte.
Umtauschen wollte er das Ding auch nicht mehr, weil ich es ja aus dem Blisterpack rausgeholt hatte!
Wenn solche Geschäfte nach kurzer Zeit wieder schließen, zumeist noch mit einem hochverschuldeten Besitzer, keine Gnade von mir!

Jürgen


----------



## ossi85 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

@Aquarienfisch

Hört sich fast an als würdest du über einen Sexshop sprechen :q


----------



## skally (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir tun Leute, die unvorbereitet, also ohne genau zu wissen was sie brauchen ein "Fachgeschäft" betreten, nur Leid. Die sind nur Opfer und werden entweder mit vollkommen ungeeigneten Gerätschaften, oder Ladenhütern das Geschäft verlassen!...
> 
> ...Besonders negative Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Ketten wie F.P. gemacht, dort arbeiten unterbezahlte "Fachverkäufer", die meiner Meinung nach genauso gut auch Brötchen verkaufen könnten.
> Wer glaubt dort gut beraten zu werden ist naiv, oder ein Traumtänzer!



|good:#6

Hatte mal bei F.P nen Brandungsstock, wo eine Steckverbindung "klackerte". Also die Steck-Verbindung hatte soviel spiel, man merkte den zapfen in der Rute klocken. Musste dann einen vom F.P. "Fachhändler" langwierig|krach: davon überzeugen das diese Verbindung meines erachtens keine 200gr Bleie beim werfen aushält.
Vorallem das frechste war noch das er meinte das gehört so!
|uhoh:

Aber genau das ist es, war mehr oder weniger unvorbereitet und hatte da spontan zu gesagt. Das AB hilft hier ungemein.



Wobei das auch anders welche gibt, gute Fachhändler. 

Hab aber auch mit Internetshops gute Erfahrungen gemacht, z.b: heut kam bestelltes Watset, Hose+Schuh. Hose stück zu groß, ein Anruf. Nummer kleiner wird kostenfrei zugeschickt, und andere schick ich dann mit retour schein zurück. Das Service.#6


Grüße


----------



## Aquarienfisch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Also für den nächsten vernünftigen Shop muss ich ca 40 km die anderen sonst außenrum kann ich vergessen,daher fahr ich da so ca einmal im Monat hin evtl auch öfters um Köder, wie Würmer, zu besorgen.Wie gesagt ist nicht gerade um die Ecke, daher halte ich mich darin auch etwas länger auf um meine Kaufsucht zu befriedigen, auch wenn ich eigentlich nur "Würmer" brauch hab ich jedes mal ne Tasche voll und jede Menge Geld los. IN diesem Shop bekommt man erstklassige Beratung und voralem bekommt man keinen Müll angedreht!
Da habe ich auch schon anderes Erlebt, gerade einen der bekannteren Shops, eine Filiale in unserer nähe, auch so ca 40 km hat einfach nur Wucherpreise!! Ach hab über schlechte Läden so viel Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw könnte so viel darüber schreiben aber das ist es nicht wert, Das traurige daran ist, Neulinge bemerken so etwas nicht und werden über den Tisch gehauen.!!
@ ossi85
du verhältst du dich im Sex Shop? =D
da wies ich genau wo ich hin muss, zu den Gummis mit Übergröße xDDD

Gruß Aquarienfisch xD


----------



## hermann 07 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Hallo
Da ein Kumpel von mir einen Angelshop hat indem ich oft  zugegen bin, kenne ich das problem das viele Anfänger mit dem kauf ihrer Erstausrüstung haben.
Ich denke dann immer an die Zeit zurück, als ich 1979 mit dem Angeln angefangen habe.
Internet und Fernsehsendungen übers Angeln waren da noch Zukunftsmusik, mein Angelgerätehändler hatte eine Verkaufswand von 2Metern länge und max. 10 Ruten /Rollen im Angebot, war übrigens der einzige im Umkreis von 20km.
Ausgefallene Sachen wurden meist über den Versandhandel bestellt und waren oft eine große Entäuschung am Wasser. Es ist einfach vorteilhaft wen man die Bremse einer Rolle oder die Testkurve einer Rute im Fachgeschäft ausprobieren kann. Wenn ich heute im Laden die Kunstköder oder die Wand mit dem Karpfentakle anschaue kann ich mir vorstellen das ein Anfänger da den Durchblick verliert und gerne hilfe annimmt.
Deshalb mein Rat, redet mit den Anfängern und gebt ihnen auch den einen oder andern Tipp, daraus entstehen oft viele Anglerfreundschaften. Ich gehe auch öfter mit Anfängern zum Angeln und zeige ihnen wichtige Knoten, Angeltechniken und den schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen. Aber ich denke auch noch oft an die Zeit als ich Stundenlang mit meiner ersten Rute (DAM Princess Tele 1,80 25gr und der Kilometer weit hörbaren DAM Prinz Rolle) am Wasser saß, auf den selbstgebastelten Federkielschwimmer schaute, und noch selbst entscheiden musste wann ich beim Karpfenbiss den
 Anhieb setze. Damals fingen wir nicht so große Fische hatten aber nicht weniger Spaß, was heißen soll ... mann sollte die Angelkollegen nicht nach dem Umfang ihrer Ausrüstung einschätzen.
mfg Hermann


----------



## Purist (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Möchte damit niemanden demütigen oder ähnliches, sollte eher ein Aufruf an diejenigen sein die sich, ich sage mal im shop nicht so wohl fühlen. Schau euch die Dinge an nehmt sie in die Hand, nur so bekommt man ein gefühl für die Materie



Ich kenne da so ein Lied, das heisst "Anfasse lasse" 

Scherz beiseite, ich habe weder als Anfänger Zeug in die Batschen genommen, noch tu ich das heute, wenn ich es nicht kaufen will (und dann landet's meist in der Hand um zu prüfen ob nicht ein Anbatscher schon seine Feinfühligkeit daran übermäßig ausprobiert hat!!). 

Anfängern würde ich gar nicht raten, in irgend einen Laden zu gehen und sich beraten zu lassen, die sollten sich erst einmal in Fachliteratur einlesen, sich im Web informieren und (das kann locker ein paar Montate dauern: ) einen klaren Plan aufstellen. Dazu noch die 3-4 Ws: Was will ich fangen, wo will ich wie angeln, wieviel darf die Ausrüstung kosten?

Mal eben nach der Prüfung schnell "innen Laden", bringt nichts, außer es ist ein alter Hase dabei, der einem nicht Unsinn erzählt, aber selbst davon gibt's genug.


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....
> Das sind dann aber auch Geschäfte, die sich längerfristig am Markt halten!
> Was du da beschreibst, möchte ich auch mal erleben, wird aber leider nur die bekannte Ausnahme von der Regel sein!
> ....



Jep Jürgen. Den Laden gibt es schon ewig und mein Opa hat da schon vor zig Jahren sein Gerödel gekauft.
Leider wird es den nicht mehr ewig geben, denn die Rente rückt näher. Hat er sich ja auch verdient :q

Ich kenne auch andere Läden, wo man siganlisiert ~150 Tacken zu lassen und da werden einem nicht mal die Ruten gezeigt.
Da denk ich mir: Dann bring ich mein Geld eben woanders hin.
Tschüss, und wenns so weiter geht, gehts nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

also ich versteh den Thread nich so richtig. In jedem Geschäft, in jeder Branche gibt's Neulinge die schüchtern rumschleichen und angesprochen werden wollen, oder auch nicht! und ich find das Wort Tackleshop etwas befremdlich. ANGELLADEN lässt da eher meine Augen leuchten. Aber was soll´s, bin ja schon 39.


LG Marcel und drei TACKLESHOPs im Umkreis von 6km!


----------



## Aquarienfisch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

ich renne jetzt auch nicht durch den Landen und fasse jedes Teil seperat an, nach einer Zeit findet man schon das richtige Zeug mit dem man angeln möchte und bekommt ein Gespür dafür ud Standard Sachen kann man im Schlaf einpacken. Geh ich aber los un will mir ne neue Rute kaufen und ich kaufe generell keine preiswerte Ruten und Rollen und ich bin bereit für ne Combo mehrere Hundert Euro auszugeben, dann kannst aber Gift darauf nehmen das ich mehr wie nur zwei Ruten in der Hand habe =D und ich kaufe sicherlich nicht die Rute die mir im Netz empfohlen wurde, wenn mir ne andere besser gefällt aber diese Sachen muss jeder für sich ausmachen... .


----------



## Floma (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich (Newbie) bin nicht auf den Mund gefallen und habe kein Problem damit, einem Verkäufer um Rat zu fragen. Trotzdem fahre ich in den Fällen, wo ich wirklich nicht weiß was ich brauche, zum kleinen A&M nach Kirchheim und nicht in die große Filiale. In dem großen Shop bin ich wirklich verloren: Haken links, aber auch 25m weiter rechts im Eck, Angeln ohne Ende für jeden erdenklichen Zweck, mehrere Verkäufer, die aber von Kundschaft belagert werden.
Wenn man dann doch mal einen fragt, dann läuft es doch irgendwie immer nach dem Schema: "Ja, da gibt es irgendetwas günstiges, ABER eigentlich sollte man schon WENIGSTENS EINMAL das Geld ausgeben und was ordentliches Kaufen". Das machen die schon ganz geschickt. Als Anfänger kann man sich zu Beginn eine Menge Geld dauerhaft in den Schrank stellen, da bin ich eben erst mal vorsichtiger. Den "Druck" jedesmal ausnahmsweise irgendwas teures zu kaufen, habe ich im kleinen Shop weniger und im Internet gar nicht. Tendenziell verbrenne ich lieber 50€ für eine mäßige Grundgrute (mit Rolle und Schnur), als 250€ ungenutzt im Schrank stehen zu haben.


----------



## kappldav123 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Jawohl, die Angelläden sind eben sehr verschieden. In manchen wird man einfach nur über den Tisch gezogen und es wird einem sonst was aufgeschwatzt. Natürlich, wenn man genau weiß was man braucht ist es einfacher, alles online zu bestellen. Da wird einem nichts aufgeschwatzt und günstiger ist es auch.

Bei uns gibts nen wirklich guten Angelladen. Der Besitzer ist sehr freundlich und berät gut, ohne einem was aufzuschwatzen und gibt hilfreiche Tipps. Bisher hab ich fast immer nur meine Angelkarte und Kleinteile/Köder dort gekauft. Letztes Jahr wollte ich mir endlich mal nen RodPod kaufen. Klar hätte ich es auch online bestellen können. Aber ich bin dann in den Angelladen gegangen, hab mich beraten lassen, mir verschiedene angeschaut und mir dann ein schönes gekauft. Klar, online hätte ich dasselbe sicherlich billiger bekommen, aber das war mir die Beratung und auch der freundliche Umgang bisher einfach wert. Und ich glaube, wenn ich mir das nächste mal ne neue Rute kaufe, werde ich sie auch wieder dort kaufen.


----------



## Joleen (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Kann mich nicht wirklich erinnern. Ich glaube, das Erste mal mit 10 welche der 3 Sorten Forellenpasten wohl die Beste sei. Es gab damals nicht mehr. Heutzutage bieten die alles an von Fischpelletgeschmack bis Käse. Kann gut verstehen, dass mancher Neuling erschlagen wird von dem Angebot; es kommt ja täglich neues raus.


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Möchte damit niemanden demütigen oder ähnliches, sollte eher ein Aufruf an diejenigen sein die sich, ich sage mal im shop nicht so wohl fühlen. Schau euch die Dinge an nehmt sie in die Hand, nur so bekommt man ein gefühl für die Materie und wenn Fragen habt, sprecht jemanden an und wartet nicht bis ihr angesprochen werdet...




... und anschließend legt ihr das Produkt wieder schön ins Regal zurück und kauft es online günstiger :vik:

OK, war nur Spaß. Aber das gibt es auch.


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Man sollte in JEDEM Laden IMMER im Hinterkopf behalten, daß die vom VERKAUF leben müssen!! Das ist nicht schlechtes, aber eine Tatsache, die man nicht außer acht lassen darf.

JEDER Verkäufer muss und will verkaufen. Er will nur unser Bestes, unser Geld.

Es gibt sehr gute Verkäufer, die es schaffen, ihr Interesse am verkaufen und das Interesse des Kunden an gutem passenden Gerät in Einklang zu bringen...und noch viel mehr von der anderen Sorte.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (29. Januar 2014)

Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ... und anschließend legt ihr das Produkt wieder schön ins Regal zurück und kauft es online günstiger :vik:
> 
> OK, war nur Spaß. Aber das gibt es auch.




Ja...
...es gibt die Verkäufer, die dir sofort helfen, und auch merken, wenn man etwas überfordert ist, und solche, die einfach nur stumm vor der Kasse stehen. Ich persönlich kaufe meistens nur Kleinkram im Angelgeschäft so wie Haken, Wirbel ect. 
Gehe auch nur hin wenn ich was brauche, dann weis ich auch was genau...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

eine lustige Begebenheit liegt lange zurück,muß aber immer noch lächeln wenn ich dran denke:Kommen zwei junge Männer etwa 35 Jährchen in den Laden ,wir möchten ´ne Angel,die Gegenfrage was möchten sie denn fangen?,na Hechte,Aale und Karpfen.Die Empfehlung des Dealers ne vernünftige Rute und Rolle für 80,-DM ohne Zubehör und dann kam die große Entdeckung -Rute ,Rolle +Zubehör für 10,-DM."Was is´n damit?"
Ne Kinderangel ,hält vielleicht bis die Kleenen die Lust verlieren und wenn
se Glück haben fangense auch paar Plötzen,damit sind die beiden Petrijünger dann los gezogen.
Am nächsten Tag kamen sie den Schrott reklamieren,Rute zweimal gebrochen,Rollengetriebe im A...."wie habtér denn dat hingekriegt?"
Da war´n Aal dran"."Dafür hab ich sie euch nicht empfohlen".
Glaube nicht das die jemals wieder geangelt haben ,jedenfalls besseres
Gerät haben sie nicht gekauft.Den Schrott haben sie aber als Erinnerungsstück mitgenommen und erzählen heut warscheinlich ihren Enkeln ne Geschichte ähnlich der wie vom alten Mann und dem Meer.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Würde die vom alten Mann und dem Meer ganz gerne hören


----------



## labralehn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich sehe das mit den Ruten und der Rolle, so wie ein Autokauf.
Hier sollte auch eine Probefahrt unternommen werden.
Also Rute und Rolle mit Schnur und Blei montieren und ein paar Probewürfe durchführen. Ansonsten bringt das mit der Rute in der Hand halten nix.

Genauso mit den Kunstködern. Es gibt viele Angelläden, jedenfalls bei mir in der Nähe, die ein Wasserbecken haben, in dem kann man die Laufeigenschaften des Kunstköders etwas besser herausfinden. Den Kunstköder in den Händen halten bringt gar nix, der muss auch mal durch Wasser geführt werden.

Ich schau mir die Waren in den Internetshops an und kaufe dann im Laden vor Ort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich glaube Angler sind allgemein vernünftiger und vor allem flexibler beim Gerätekauf, als mancher vielleicht denkt.

Und es kommt in meinen Augen wirklich darauf an, welche persönlichen Erfahrungen man gemacht hat.

Wer schlechte in Geschäft vor Ort gemacht hat, wird da mißtrauischer sein, wer schlechte beim Onlineshop gemacht hat, eben da.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719

Das Beste ist in meinen Augen gerade für Anfänger schlicht, nicht alleine loszugehen - weder beim Angeln, noch beim Angelgerätekauf......


----------



## Saarhunter (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Mahlzeit,

machem Jüngling bleibt die große Auwahl an Geschäften bis zum Führerschein ein weit entferntes Ziel. Ich konnte nur in ein Geschäft in meiner nähe da ich immer mit dem Rad unterwegs war. Eine so riesige Rutenauswahl wie heute gab es damals nicht. Nur die typischen Allroundruten in 3,60 und 30-60g Wurfgewicht die eigentlich fast alles abdeckten und dann noch irgendwann eine Spinne. Erst mit dem Führerschein konnte ich auch andere Geschäfte anfahren und so feststellen das jedes Geschäft bzw. Inhaber auf eine spezielle Art zu Fischen eingestellt ist. Jetzt weis ich ganz genau wo ich hingehen kann um einen wirklich guten und brauchbaren Rat zu bekommen. Aber ich denke genau das gehört genauso zum Lernprozess des Fsichens hinzu wie die Zeit die man am Wasser verbringt.

War trotzdem immer wieder toll als Anfänger mit der neuen Rute im Gepäck nach hause zu Radeln und anschließend die neue Errungenschaft am Wasser zu testen.

Ob es damals viel billiger war kann ich nicht sagen aber es gab damals zumindest nicht diese riesige Auswahl an Ruten die Speziell für eine Fischart gemacht sind


----------



## Christian1987S (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich war zu Anfangszeiten meistens mit meinem Dad da. Leider hat 1 guter Angelladen zugemacht und den anderen mag ich nicht. Somit fahr ich nur hin wenn ich mal ne Rute kaufen will, was so 1 x in 5 Jahren passiert. 
Ansonsten kauf ich da nur Maden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Gerade daran, wie ein Händler Neulinge berät sagt sehr viel über ihn aus!

Bei allen meiner Stamm-Händler (bin schon mehrfach überregional ungezogen) wären sie in guten Händen gewesen!

OK, der eine hätte jemanden, den er sofort als einmalige Laufkundschaft identifiziert hat, wohl wirklich gnadenlos abgezockt, aber ernsthafte Einsteiger hat auch er bestens umsorgt...

:mDie wollen doch, daß die Leute Spaß am Angeln haben, dabei bleiben und so oft wie möglich wiederkommen...

Das trifft natürlich nur auf Geschäfte zu, in denen der Chef selbst im Laden steht und auch begeisterter Angler ist.

Nur bei solchen werde ich Stammgast.
Mit denen kann man auch reden:
"Du, ich weiß was die Rute im Netz kostet, aber ich würde sie lieber bei Dir kaufen..."
Aber irgendwann muss man das meistens gar nicht mehr:
Dann gilt gleich der Stammkundenrabatt!
Und bei mir wandert auch fast immer das eine oder andere Kleinteil ungetippt in die Tüte...


----------



## Sensibelchen (19. März 2014)

*Ich bin einer von denen...*

Dann will ich Euch mal mit meiner Perspektive beglücken...

Ich bin Angel-Jungfrau, habe eben (hoffentlich) meinen Angelschein gemacht (Prüfungsergebnisse gibt's Anfang April), bin 40 Jahre, hatte noch nie am Wasser eine Angel in der Hand und beim Kurs wurden Overhead Folien gewälzt (nur Theorie!).

Ich möchte gerne den Sport erlernen, weil ich 
a) Abstand zum stressigen Alltag gewinnen möchte und
b) mich der Sport einfach reizt.
Ich habe in Familie- und Bekannten-Kreis niemanden mit Angel-Erfahrung und bin als frisch zugezogener auf mich alleine gestellt. Der Tip meines Angellehrers "Frag mal bei Ossis Angelladen in AB nach, da nimmt Dich bestimmt jemand mit!" lief ins Leere, denn Ossi selber sagte mir im Laden "Da wird niemand drauf antworten, haben wir schon probiert, denn niemand teilt seine Spots gerne mit anderen..."  Und es kam bis heute auch nix - super Einstieg!
Ja: auch auch laufe durch den Laden und sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Also informiere ich mich hier im Netz und in Foren - wo ich denke auf aufgeschlossenere und moderne Angler treffe.
Aber genau wie im Laden ist die erste Rückfrage: "Was willst Du denn fangen?" - Keine Ahnung! Ich will angeln! Ich freue mich über Barsche, Hechte, Aale - egal! 
Dann habe ich mich inzwischen für Baitcast begeistert - und ernte schon wieder verdrehte Augen (bei Ossi im Laden praktisch nicht existent). Und dann überlege ich mir folgende Combo für <100.- zusammenzustellen

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Max-2-Linkshand-Baitcast-Rolle_p38620_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...3-190cm-10-32g-ML-Trigger--2sec_p59792_x2.htm

und spätestens jetzt werde ich gesteinigt. Aber ich angle nicht für meinen Lebensunterhalt, sondern erst mal Erfahrungen machen. 
Ich fand die Vorgehensweise im Beitrag eines eines Vorredners großartig, einen Laden mit dem Kurs oder mit Interessierten zu besuchen - so wie in den Apple Stores auch die Hemmungen mit kostenlosen Kursen abgebaut werden (http://www.apple.com/de/retail/learn/) - aber auch das ist scheinbar viel zu modern.
Also schaue ich weiter fleissig Youtube, buche mir vielleicht mal einen Guide und hoffe am Wasser zum Erfahrungsaustausch auf aufgeschlossene Angler zu treffen.

PS: Vielleicht habe ich bislang nur einen falschen Eindruck gewonnen und bin bereit, mein Urteil jederzeit zu revidieren. Nur sehe ich die Welt gegenwärtig so. Vielleicht fahre ich demnächst mal zu A&M und vielleicht ist ja dort alles anders...


----------



## Berliner123 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Mmmhh gleich mit baitcastern anzufangen würde ich eher nicht machen...  Als Anfänger musst du an der baitcaster ziemlich viele Einstellungen treffen und deswegen würde ich dir eher zu eine stationär Rolle raten und wenn du Spaß am angeln gefunden hast mit den baitcastern anfangen... Oder du suchst dir ein erfahrenen baitcaster, der dir alles bei bringt!!! Was bei dir in der Gegend leider schwer zu finden ist ( nach deinen Aussagen)...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (19. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Moin sensibelchen und herzlich willkommen in der herrlich bekloppten welt der angler  . Ich find deine Einstellung klasse.
Wenn ich in aschaffenburg wohnen würde, würde ich dir gerne den einstieg erleichtern und tipps am wasser geben. Ganz ohne kontakt zu anderen anglern ist das schon schwerer, aber prinzipiell kannst du auch 50 angler kennen und die können oder wollen dir auch nicht wirklich helfen oder tipps geben. Daher machst alles richtig.  Youtube bietet in allen angelrichtungen gute tipps, was gerät und taktik angeht und das lässt sich auf jedes beliebige gewässer in deiner nähe übertragen. So findest du schnell selber zu guten stellen, ködern und tricks, um viele fische ans band zu bekommen. Auch cool, dass du gleich ne baitcaster in die hand nehmen möchtest. Zu deiner combo kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass sie vom wurfgewicht schonma gut zusammen passen und du da scheinbar selber schon gut recherchiert hast. Abu und okuma sind top Marken und für den einstieg machst du da sicher nichts falsch. Denn dann tuts nich so weh wenn du doch sagst, dass das baitcasten nix für dich ist.  In dem sinne petri heil und viel spaß beim schönsten hobby der welt


----------



## Bassey (19. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

@ Sensibelchen:

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst einmal mit dem normalen Spinnfischen anfangen um zu schauen ob dir diese Art der Angelei so sehr liegt, als dass du dir eine teure (und somit brauchbare) Baitcasterausrüstung kaufst.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du in Aschaffenburg am Main fischen willst?


----------



## Sensibelchen (19. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Hi Bassey,

natürlich ist Aschaffenburg gegenwärtig meine Heimat und hier werde ich wohl auch den größten Teil meiner Erfahrungen machen. Aber mein Beitrag oben hat so große Wellen gemacht, dass ich für kommende Woche schon Kollegen gefunden habe, die mich an Ihren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen möchten. Oder lädst Du mich ein 350km nach Norden zu fahren 

In jedem Fall vielen Dank deshalb an dieser Stelle für die vielen ermutigenden Reaktionen!


----------



## Bassey (20. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich habe hier eine Ferienhütte für Gäste, kannst gerne mal vorbeischauen ^^


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (20. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Für mich war der erste  Besuch im Tackleshop schon deutlich lange vor dem Angelschein mitn Vatern von daher hatte man schon in gewisser Weise minimale Vorkenntnise, wobei die Angelläden damals doch schon etwas größer waren als sie es heute sind.

Als Anfänger neigt man erst einmal dazu viel zu kaufen das sich am Ende als Unnütz für einen Zweck entpuppt weil man es ja nur anhand des schönen bunten Aussehens gekauft hat, aber da muss man durch weil dort jeder seine Erfahrungen sammeln muss.

Zudem hab ich leider auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das viele Mitangler einen nicht gerade Tipps als Neuling geben, teils sogar falsche, aber solche hast du immer die einen den Fisch nicht gönnen #d


Ich als Jungangler, hab mir da alles selbst beigebracht und da führt am Ende wohl kein Weg dran vorbei, ist ja eigentlich auch nichts schlimmes bei, da man sowieso nur "schnittmengen" hat und verschiedenes Gerät bei einigen verschieden gut funktionieren kann.

Mittlerweile gehe ich eigentlich fast ausschließlich für Kleinkram in den Shop, die sich Online nicht lohnen würden wegen des Versandes.
Das mitunter auch deswegen weil es vor Ort nur eine beschränkte Auswahl an für mich Interessanten Tackle gibt, da ich mittlerweile komplett auf Ultra-Leicht Spinnfischerei umsteige,  weil einfach deutlich fordernder.

Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Tacklestores Shimano aus dem Programm nehmen, die besonders für mein befinden, echt gutes Gerät für jeden  Bereich anbieten, zugegeben, zu teils deutlich höheren Preisen als üblich.
Kennt da einer die Hintergründe dafür das immer mehr Angelsportgeschäfte Shimano aus dem Programm streichen, höhere Abnahmemengen zB die sich für kleine Shops nicht lohnen, oder woran liegts?


Aufklärung wäre Top, würde mich ja echt interessieren #h


----------



## Purist (20. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*



KleinesSchneiderl schrieb:


> Als Anfänger neigt man erst einmal dazu viel zu kaufen das sich am Ende als Unnütz für einen Zweck entpuppt weil man es ja nur anhand des schönen bunten Aussehens gekauft hat, aber da muss man durch weil dort jeder seine Erfahrungen sammeln muss.



Da muss niemand durch, wenn man es einem Anfänger deutlich sagt und er es sich ernsthaft hinter die Wascheln schreibt. Es ist ja auch kein Geheimnis, wie sehr im Handel, vor allem im Lebensmittelhandel, mit Farben gespielt wird und welche Urinstinkte dadurch beim Vebraucher geweckt werden. Das Gleiche spielt sich im kleinen Rahmen eben auch im Angelladen (oder in den Katalogen, auf Webseiten..) ab. 



KleinesSchneiderl schrieb:


> Zudem hab ich leider auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das viele Mitangler einen nicht gerade Tipps als Neuling geben, teils sogar falsche, aber solche hast du immer die einen den Fisch nicht gönnen #d



Daher würde ich jedem Anfänger dazu raten, sich möglichst ältere Angelliteratur zu besorgen (für ca. 20€ via Ebay bekommt man schon sehr vieles und brauchbar ist davon eigentlich immer etwas), sich auch im Internet nach Seiten umzuschauen, wo die Techniken nüchtern und ohne Empfehlung einzelner Markennamen erklärt werden. Mit dem möglichst breit angelesenen Hintergrundwissen, kann man jeden, der einen für dumm verkaufen will, oder der selber keine Ahnung hat, deutlich schneller entlarven.


----------



## Laserbeak (20. März 2014)

*AW: Verhalten von Neu-Anglern im Tacklestore..*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das beste für einen Einsteiger ist, sich Gleichgesinnten anzuschließen. Dann erledigen sich viele Fragen von allein.
Und es ist sicher nicht so, dass in einem Verein den Neuen erst einmal nichts sinnvolles vermittelt wird, aus der Angst heraus, dass man selber dann weniger fängt.

So oder so. Wir sind alle in erster Linie Angler und ich finde es immer toll, wenn ich nach meiner Meinung gefragt werde.
Also lautet mein Tipp:
Nehmt Euch des Nachwuchses an und gebt ihm die bestmöglichen Tipps. Nur so geht Wissen nicht verloren.

Meine Meinung........


----------

